# My new Pet



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

we caught this guy/gal in waupaca wisconsin. We have some property their and we catch these things like its our job. Never been bitten and never had a problem with them. Its about 3-4feet. It usually sits around my neck for 1-2 hours a day otherwise I just hold him while im watchin TV.

hope yall like, i normally dont do live feedings but i wanted to make a video for some people so here are pictures first, followed by the video:


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

What kind of snakes are those?


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

fox snake.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

fox snakes are cool... my first real "hands on" experience was with a big fox--- lady was planning on giving it to us, but dad decided differently- lol- cool sh*t dude... and i JUST NOTICED your in waupaca?? dude hook me up with one of those- im less than 2 away!!!


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

hahaha.... the 1 in the video is mine for now

i used to be up their every other weekend, but now im like 600 miles away it just dont work out like it used to, kinda sad cuz i love wisconsin


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

fox snakes are just the beginning of what i catch on our property:
blandings turtles/painted turtles/sliders/musk turtles/snappers/hog nose snake/fox snakes its a blast on our chunk of land, plus deer/turkey hunting is AMAZING


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah my pops owns like around 600 acres of the largest bluff in our county--- all that i ever run accross are deer and sh*t- i havent seen a snake in the wild in quite sometime--


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Although I kept wild-caught animals as kid, I will never buy a wild-caught reptile again. Wild snakes have parasites, both external and internal, may not tame properly, and every snake removed from the wild hurts the wild population.

Captive-bred snakes are available at relatively low price at the reptile shows, have no parasites (hopefully), and have no effect on the wild populations. Also, captive-bred animals are generally superior specimens due to selective breeding.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You also always want to be certain about the legalities surrounding collecting specimens from the wild to keep. There are a lot of laws out there that prohibit this or require one to have some type of fishing & game license.

You are, after all, posting a lot of personal location information and pictures of yourself with the snakes in question on a public forum.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lookout skarrow!!! its the SNAKE POLICE!


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

lol... but i do agree i did post a lil too much information, i normally dont keep things even though its my property. but i do understand were they are all coming from and have made some changes to the posts

the above posts are just tryin to point out useful information to me, and make help assure that nothing will happen so thanks again.
thanks mettle.

i am aware with many laws about taking animals ever since my snapping turtle incodent. but like i jsut said thanks for the heads up


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> lookout skarrow!!! its the SNAKE POLICE!


I've actually heard of some hefty fines being handed out for this type of thing. Talking thousands of dollars... And often the animals are destroyed rather than released because of other stupid laws pertaining to capture and release of animals. It's just something to be aware of.


----------

